Ask HN: What are some grid-based document creation tools? - echan00
======
echan00
Excel is grid-based. But it requires a lot of upfront planning because users
can't split any cell into multiple cells to make sure the contents inside are
aligned (only merge is allowed).

Is there anything else out there?

------
elviejo
Ginko app is a mic between:

Text editor Outliner With a card and grid metaphor

~~~
echan00
thanks, will check them out!

